# Solved: Can't Reinstall a Windows Update?



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I tried to uninstall KB2976978 because it had failed installation previously and I was trying to get the Reserve Windows 10 icon to appear. However, after uninstalling it I cannot find a way to get it back. For some reason all my update history was deleted upon uninstall, and when checking my installed updates, KB2976978 was still installed. I tried to check for updates but that did not find anything to download. I don't know what to do, please help!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Dididoo, welcome to the TSG Forums...

Go to Action Center and run the Windows Update Troubleshooter. In your next Post let us know what it found.

T.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for replying, Tabvla. I ran the troubleshooter and this was what is gave me:

*Problems found*
Potential Windows Update Database error detected 0x80070490 - Fixed
Windows Update components must be repaired - Fixed

I remember running this same troubleshooter 2 times before, and they also had these exact results. I don't know why, 3 times now, these have been fixed again and again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the computer the subject of this topic the same as the one here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1149488-microsoft-windows-not-responding.html

if so please continue on that link above


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Do you want me to put all my questions on that thread and mark the rest as solved?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As I posted on the other topic linked in post 4
This



> Potential Windows Update Database error detected 0x80070490 - Fixed
> Windows Update components must be repaired - Fixed
> 
> I remember running this same troubleshooter 2 times before, and they also had these exact results. I don't know why, 3 times now, these have been fixed again and again.


is a classic problem with Norton on many computers running 8 and 8.1


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> As I posted on the other topic linked in post 4
> This
> 
> is a classic problem with Norton on many computers running 8 and 8.1


So you think it's definitely Norton? If so, I am wondering how the antivirus program is not letting me reinstall the update. How would one normally reinstall failed windows updates, are they supposed to show up when using Checking for Updates? Does disabling most, if not all functions of Norton stop the program from affecting Windows Updates, or is a complete uninstall required?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try disabling the features - that is the way to find out if the updates then install


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Unfortunately no updates showed up after checking, even with all Settings and Advanced Settings in Norton disabled. Is it necessary to completely uninstall?


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I found in my update history (which is now wiped because I tried to uninstall a failed update) that there are multiple updates on my computer that were failed. I was specifically trying to reinstall the failed update KB2976978 because I read that it is required for the Reserve Windows 10 App to show up. However, when using Checking for New Updates, no updates show up.

EDIT: After troubleshooting Windows Update as Administrator, it shows "Problems found: Potential Windows Update Database error detexted 0x80070490 - Fixed and Windows Update components must be repaired - Fixed". After this, I use Check for Updates and it first says "Windows could not search for new updates" with "Error(s) found: Code 8024A000", and when I try again (either once or twice) no updates show up.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Made a new post with everything in the first post (except for the Norton attempt info).


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Dididoo
stop making new topics for the same problem
You must reply to this topic not start any new ones


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

dvk01 said:


> Dididoo
> stop making new topics for the same problem
> You must reply to this topic not start any new ones


Derek, I think Dididoo might just be a little uncertain as to where to Post.

This is an important topic which affects many Norton (and possibly other) users so it would be good if everything relevant to this topic could be bundled together in one Thread - I would like to follow that Thread to conclusion.

I would be grateful if you could put it all together and then provide a link to that Thread.

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Tabvla



> I would like to follow that Thread to conclusion


Best for Dididoo if only one person is trying to help I will leave it with you


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Macboatmaster said:


> Tabvla
> Best for Dididoo if only one person is trying to help I will leave it with you


That is definitely not what I meant by "follow". This is not an area of my expertise, therefore I want to "follow" this Thread to see what I can learn from you and others.

What I was asking of Derek is to clarify where this Thread will continue - either here or in a new Thread or even a different Forum - I just don't want to lose track of it.

T


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry all. I guess I was just desperate and I thought putting all the different problems in one thread would be a little confusing. I'll put everything related to the Windows 10 Reserve App on a new post, but the Microsoft Windows Not Responding doesn't seem too relevant (I got the problem after uninstalling the optional update mentioned here, though).

All other threads have been marked as solved.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

All in all, what the title says.

I tried this: 

"Open notepad Type the following in:
REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\UpgradeExperienceIndicators" /v UpgEx | findstr UpgEx if "%errorlevel%" == "0" GOTO RunGWX reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Appraiser" /v UtcOnetimeSend /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser" :CompatCheckRunning schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser" schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready if NOT "%errorlevel%" == "0" ping localhost >nul &goto :CompatCheckRunning :RunGWX schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfig"
Save as ReserveWin10.cmd, Double click, Wait, Enjoy!"

The loop ended with something like "SUCCESS: Attempted to run XXX.exe". Unfortunately, the icon still did not appear after that. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

One site said to go to C:\Windows\System32\GWX and run GWX.exe. However, when double-clicking, right clicking>Run and even right clicking>Run as Administrator, it does not run. There is a little loading circle but it quickly disappears and when I check the Task Manager, GWX.exe is not running. The same thing happens when trying to open it from Administrative Tools>Task Scheduler. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I later have found out that the Windows update KB2976978, which seems to be required for the icon to show up, has failed to install/download on my computer. I didn't know how to re-install it because it wouldn't show up when using Checking for Updates, so I uninstalled it.

For some reason all my update history was deleted upon uninstall, and when checking my installed updates, KB2976978 was still installed. I tried to check for updates but that did not find anything to download. 

As Administrator, I ran the troubleshooter for Windows Update and this was what is gave me:

Problems found
Potential Windows Update Database error detected 0x80070490 - Fixed
Windows Update components must be repaired - Fixed

I remember running this same troubleshooter 2 times before, and they also had these exact results. After troubleshooting, Windows Update still did not show any available updates. One user told me that the cause of this was probably Norton. I tried disabling all the options of Norton in its Advanced settings, but the same thing happened.

-One thing to note is that before, after troubleshooting, the Windows Update would have an error and ask if I would like to try again. After, however, the error disappeared and it is back to saying that I have no available updates.

If Norton is definitely the cause, I believe I will be able to uninstall Norton and use my product card (with its product key) again, since it only expires a year after purchase. This is assuming that the time on my Norton trial will remain the same even after uninstalling it.

Any help would be appreciated.

EDIT: In the Administrator Command Prompt, I tried using the command
dism /online /get-packages | findstr
to check if I had both windows updates (KB3035583 and KB2976978) that the reserve app requires. This is what I got:

C:\WINDOWS\system32>dism /online /get-packages | findstr 3035583
Package Identity : Package_for_KB3035583~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.29

C:\WINDOWS\system32>dism /online /get-packages | findstr 2976978
Package Identity : Package_for_KB2976978~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.7.7


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

Follow directions on the following Wiki article from Microsoft for reserving Windows 10.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ndows-10/6c5fa167-467a-42f4-b4d2-91ac2be43c31


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Unfortunately that page does not give specific details on how to fix the reserve app not showing up, despite having KB3035583.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have merged your other topic into this one 

despite me clearly telling you to continue in this topic for everything related to your problem. You persist in continuing to start new topics 
This is your final warning. There will be no other warnings, the next time you start a new topic on a related matter to this problem, you will receive an infraction


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Are we still on the subject of the same problem (Norton) as suggested by my colleague Macboatmaster in Post #6....

T.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I guess we are, whatever might be the suspect of no Reserve Windows 10 App in the taskbar.

If Norton is most certainly the problem, I will probably be able to uninstall it as long as the product card still works if I want to install it again.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Hm, just found 19 "important updates" in Windows Update. I have my settings set to automatically install updates but there was the option to manually install these. How come they didn't install by themselves?


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Checking my Installed Updates (before restarting to finish installing them):
Update for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB2976978)

Finally. I'm going to restart after I go finish up a personal task; hopefully it doesn't fail. Again.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Hm, the downloading screen held at 30% complete for quite some time, then just restarted. Suspicious?


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Seems the update has successfully installed, but the Reserve Windows 10 App is still not there.

EDIT: I tried running ReserveWin10.cmd to try to get it to show up, but the command didn't even start to loop this time. It just immediately ended in "SUCCESS: Attempted to run the scheduled task "\Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfig"."

EDIT(2): Now trying to run a different ReserveWin10.cmd found on a site called Addictive Tips. Will update the post about the result.

EDIT(3): Same result as the first edit, and the icon still did not appear.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

"There is a community provided tool/script that will go through several means to fix the common issues. The link to this tool/script is buried on page 90 of this forum - but the easier way to find it is in the middle of this InfoWorld article - it's the dropbox link https://www.dropbox.com/s/0u0au9xgy6ss18p/win10fix_full.zip?dl=0 which is also referred to in the article below:
http://www.infoworld.com/article/29...or-acquire-the-windows-10-free-copy-icon.html
Instructions to run the tool:
1. Go to https://www.dropbox.com/s/0u0au9xgy6ss18p/win10fix_full.zip?dl=0 and download the file.
2. Copy the win10fix_full.bat file to anywhere else like desktop.
3. Right click the file and click run as administrator.
4. Follow the screen instruction untill to come to main menu screen.
5. On main menu screen do step 1 first and check if you go the updates insalled and and then press any key it will take you back to main menu.
6. Now do step 2 which only takes like 1 second and should have the icon in the task bar.
Please note this tool is not officially from Microsoft is not sanctioned by them but it has been reviewed by me, is not malicious and certainly makes it easier to get the process done.
Additional comments by another poster that may help explain what's going on:
"When you run the batch file, upon clicking Selection 1, it not only checks that update KB3035583 is installed, but also KB 2952664.
Selection 2 (Quick Method #1 [JC from answers.microsoft.com]) which updated the registry is what fixed it for me instantly.
Selection 3 (Quick Method #2 [KevinStevens_845]) tries the GWX task, and says it could take up to 10 minutes for the icon to show up.
Selection 4 (Long Method #1 (Yaqub K's method)] says it could take from 10 to 40 or so minutes, and will continually loop, that is normal, but you shold keep seeing 'RUNNING' as it loops, and you may have to run Selection 4 (Yaqub's method) again for it to kick in."

This finally got the app in the taskbar for me!


----------

